# crenicara punctulatem



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

does anyone keep these checkerboards?????

have had a male and female for about two years in a community 75 gallon with some lyonsi and a few geophagus surinenmisis

they now are in a planted forty breeder with a few various catfish

was wondering if there would be anything i could do to trigger breeding between the two??? i do regular water changes of 25% every month and have been trying some frozen foods to go along with the pellet and flake foods

any suggestions???? thank you all for responding


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *rsretep*,

Very nice and interesting cichlids. Definately not one of the species discussed much here.

However they're not checkerboards. Not being pickie here mate, just FYI for others reading, incase they mistake them for Dicrossus species, and offer advice along those lines.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Unfortunately *DFF* ... checkerboard is still their common name here in the states, stemming when the _Dicrossus_ species were in the _Crenicara_ genus becuase of the checkerboard pattern both genus share.

They are supposed to be sex changers though, ie a group of young is always female and one male develops, usually the largest very much like saltwater wrasses. Functional females can become male as well. Not too much info on them though otherwise though. Fairly large distrubution area though.


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for the replies any ideas????? maybe some articles i can read?????


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a book entry on them, but the book is at work so won't have it available until monday. Can post some of the highlights from it for you then.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

> i do regular water changes of 25% every month


I do not keep this species, but my recommendation would be to up that to 50% every week.

What are your parameters? pH, gH, kH, temp, nitrate?

Also, I'd love to see some pictures...

Ed


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

Crenicara punctulata is a rarely seen dwarf cichlid that makes an excellent aquarium resident. They are found across a wide range that includes a lot of water types. While localized populations may require specific water conditions, the fact that they are from such a large and varied range indicates that they are adaptable to different water conditions. I would suggest that you kee[p them in typical SA dwarf conditions - soft slightly acid water, plenty of cover in the tank, good food and lots of water changes.

They are an open substrate spawner that will select a rock on which to spawn. After hatching the larval fry will e moved to a pit (or pits) dug by the female. This is a polygamous species and the male will typically not participate in any aspect of brood care.

As already noted, in 1980, Ohm reported that functional females of this species will switch sex to become male if no males are present. I have never seen this behavior myself but it is widely accepted as truth. If so this is a very interesting fish.

Here is a link to a hobbyist article about this species http://members.aol.com/WnyZman/punctulata.html

Keep us posted on your experiences.

DC


----------



## Fishguy28 (Feb 5, 2007)

These are a fish I really miss. One of the stores near me used to get wild ones all the time, but unfortunately stopped getting wild stock about ten years ago. Now the only ones I see are in a store display.


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

here are the pics....

what do you guys think??????


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I would like a full tank shot please. :thumb:


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> I would like a full tank shot please. :thumb:


okay let me give it a try


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have always loved the orange fins of the females ... your male has excellant blue/silver dorsal coloration, more so than I've seen on other males.


----------



## rsretep (Apr 12, 2007)

yes dwarfpike quite a stunning fish but the female keeps harrassing him....i think she may be flurting lol

hope to see some reciprocation from the male soon


----------

